# Can't find any info on a tricycle I found. Can anyone ID this?



## hot6ft2 (Oct 24, 2015)

I was cleaning up a property someone just purchased and this was in the pile for scrap. I have looked on tricyclefetish and in this forum but have yet to find one that is similar. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 24, 2015)

There are some companies around that specialize in commercial use children's outdoor equipment, including tricycles. No doubt this was made by one of them. Maybe do some Google image searches using keywords along the line of it being used as a commercial grade outdoor toy for schools, daycares, etc.

Dave


----------



## hot6ft2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Thanks Dave I'll give that a shot.


----------



## hot6ft2 (Oct 25, 2015)

No luck with that search either Italtrike has a similar bend behind the seat and some similarity in the steering but no real matches.


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 25, 2015)

Angeles is another company that makes commercial use tricycles: http://www.tricyclefetish.com/angeles.php

They've made various styles over the years and that link just shows a few of their models.

Dave


----------



## hot6ft2 (Oct 26, 2015)

I have looked at the Angeles tricycles on tricyclefetish and their front forks each become one side of the handlebars where the one I found the forks are 1 piece upside down U bolt like design welded to a 1 piece handlebar. I haven't seen another tricycle with a similar handlebar/fork design yet, so I'm still looking.

Thanks Dave for taking the time to help with my quest.


----------

